# Jurassic World 3D - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

The wife and I caught this one in theaters and had a blast with it. Sure there are plenty of faults to point out, but as you mentioned it was a very "fun popcorn movie."

I will eventually be getting this one to add to the collection, but probably not this week. I have kind of vowed not to buy most movies that interest me, so that way my family can actually get me some for Christmas...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I am a fan of the Jurassic series. I have the original first movies in a box set. I didn't see this one in the theater but will plan on getting a copy. Thanks.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just clicked the buy button...saw it in the theaters and enjoyed it...looking forward to giving it another spin!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

As much as a Sci Fi nerd as I am, I found the premise (mainly the training of raptors) too ridiculous even for me to take.... and the theme (lost kids - Mr dinosaur expert please go get my kids ) is undeniably a very shallow ripoff of the original.... in short I made myself watch it til I couldn't take it any more...namely the scene where all the Pterodactyls are picking up ppl running away and there's no blood .... total fail if you want my true feelings...:thumbsdown: and scare factor is ZERO out of 10


----------

